# Married but living apart.



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

October 2010 my marriage fell apart, after counselling and many tears we seperated. My rollercoaster ride is here on TAM, if you get bored read through it. LOL

Everyone who knows my story, please read on... 

My husband and I are together but living apart. It may seem weird to most, it definately did to me. We've been doing this for 5 weeks, so far so good.
My husband is continuing his therapy and psychiatrist for medication. He was diagnosed with a personality disorder along with anxiety and depression. 
He has done alot of hurtful things to me and I struggle daily with this. He knows it will take time and patience to regain trust and for me to feel "secure" again. 
My husband lives 30 minutes away, he has a nice apartment and his well needed space and time alone. He comes over once during the week and spends Fridays with me, sometimes he spends the night. He comes over on Saturdays, spends the night and leaves Sunday afternoon/evening.
So far I am happy with this arrangement, it gives me time with my daughter and I don't feel like I'm walking on eggshells. 
I have mentioned our arrangement to a couple different people, counselor, teacher, behavior analyst, they have all told me that they are seeing alot of this type of relationship. They explained the difficulty with combining families etc. 
I would like to get some input from others that may be going through this. This just might of been the solution our relationship needed, at least for now.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife has requested her own house for years. I honestly wish I could afford one.


----------

